# Static Acura TSX Sport Wagon on Vossen CVT's



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Take a look at this "static" Acura TSX Sport Wagon featuring our Vossen CVT's with 20x10.5 on all 4 corners and let us know what you think. This wagon is lowered very aggressive but we love it! Enjoy the photos.

Featured:

Acura TSX Sport Wagon
Vossen CVT - Metallic Gloss Silver
F: 20x10.5 / R: 20x10.5

Click any photo to visit the full gallery!



20x10.5 Front & Rear



No Air Bags Here



Not your average looking wagon



#Teamvossen in any shape or form

​


----------

